# A Little Photoshoot



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

Hi all, I finally got my tripod back! I'm pretty happy, so I decided to do a little shoot of some of the 5 and 6 week old babies I have growing up.

First is not actually a baby, but one of my stud bucks. He is a sweet teddy bear and a great dad.  


















One of the "black tan" girls, who doesn't really look black, but like dark chocolate.










Various RY shots. I believe I have angoras, I love them!




























A cute shot. :lol:


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Great photos. Stud buck is a handsome boy, and the angoras are amazingly cute! Lovely coats, particularly as they're female. I love recessive yellows - they may not be a deep red like Ay, but I think the buttery yellow colour is really pretty. Wish I had some!


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I totally agree with Mojo, those RY are just absolutely gorgeous, and the coat.. *drool


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

Aww, thanks guys! I really love the coats, much longer than their mothers, and I'm sure their offspring will probably be fluffier. :lol:


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

they are all lovely, especially the fluffballs!
the black tan girl looks like a fox not a tan or is that just in the light of the picture?


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

besty74 said:


> they are all lovely, especially the fluffballs!
> the black tan girl looks like a fox not a tan or is that just in the light of the picture?


Weeelll, the father was a silver tan, so the daughters are just REALLY poor..haha. It's literally white with black showing through. I'm breeding them for size mostly!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

she is still gorgeous


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

The Buck and first angora are gorgeous!


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

The first 'RY' seems to have pink eyes. I thought RYs had black eyes... So s/he'd be fawn, correct?


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

Tikmio said:


> The first 'RY' seems to have pink eyes. I thought RYs had black eyes... So s/he'd be fawn, correct?


Fawn is PE dilute red A^y with p/p, RY is e/e and can have black or pink eyes (as I was told.)


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh, okay.


----------



## Carlie (Jun 21, 2012)

Awww, they're gorgeous!

I've had some proper hairy ones pop up on a recent litter. I just hope they stay as hair as they are at 3-weeks old.

And I'd have to also comment on the black and tan girly looking like a fox. I had a grey fox pop up in a litter from a silver tan buck, which I was not expecting.


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

Carlie said:


> Awww, they're gorgeous!
> 
> I've had some proper hairy ones pop up on a recent litter. I just hope they stay as hair as they are at 3-weeks old.
> 
> And I'd have to also comment on the black and tan girly looking like a fox. I had a grey fox pop up in a litter from a silver tan buck, which I was not expecting.


Thanks. 

As far as I know, neither parent carries c^ch (chinchilla dilution) to make proper foxes, so it's just poor tan until something strange crops up proving otherwise. She's one of eight nearly identical black offspring, all very generic but very nice size!


----------

